# My 30G Abei Puffer Tank



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Again I have to thank some more outstanding members on this forum for getting me this rare Puffer & Substrate . I have had her for a long time now. She goes by Ariel. Recently I did a over haul on her setup. With Help from Elle & her group buy, I was able to get her black substrate. Her tank is pretty straight foward. Lots of Plants & Hiding places for this little one.

For Filtration, this one was way to easy. XP2 on a 30G. Works Wonders!

Now for Pics, Again Photography by Cowis. (man! hes good!)


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

AWE she is such a stunner


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good guys. You gotta take me river rock hunting. Loving the layout


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks bud! Ur invited anytime dude. I got a bucket full of rocks i don't want. I'll hook you up!


----------

